# Leupold custom shop reticle/turret work!



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

I bought a Leupold-vari-x III a few years back from a friend who needed some cash at the time so I got the scope dirt cheap. Wasn't the scope I would have bought if I was buying it off the shelf but the price was hard to pass up, anyway I was looking at Leupolds website about having a different reticle installed and having some new turrets put on. I was just wondering if anyone has sent a scope back to Leupold to have work done and if so were you happy with the work?? The scope I got has the target dot and is great for target shooting but stinks for hunting because at low light you cannot pick up the cross hair so I am looking to have a different reticle and the m1 turrets added. Thanks guys


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

I bought several Leupold scopes new from Precision Reticles with custom crosshairs but have never had a scope retrofitted. I would not hesitate to use Leupold's factory shop though.

I will never buy a hunting scope again without heavier legs on the crosshairs - a must have in low light. Save the super fine hairs and dots for target work.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

I agree 100% on the reticle, for low light conditions those thin wires arent worth a crap. Leupold has a bunch of different styles, I had a hard time picking one I liked.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

_I don't know about retrofitting but Leupold has always lived up to their lifetime warrantee in my experience._


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

I JUST received my lewy M8-4x scope back. A Jack***** borrowed it and screwed the elevation cap on & crossthreaded the cap onto the turret.

I used some connector pliers ( used to remove twist on connections in aerospace boxes) and got the cap off - unfortunately, the entire elevation turret came with it :yikes:

I sent it in for two new caps, a new turret, and re-nitrogen'ing it, and they also fixed a small blem in the finish. I honestly thought it was a new scope.

I also requested that they send me an estimate before starting the work.

I got the bill along with the scope - $0.00

Nice company, fast service. came back in my original box as well, I couldnt be happier unless they gave me a new scope.

I have a number of other lewy's in my collection - I like them, and this is just icing on the cake - I should mention that this is the very first failure/repair needed as well - and it was not the scopes fault either.

cheers


----------



## badger (Mar 9, 2005)

We just sent one of our scopes here at work back to Leuopold because the verticle adjustment wasnt working. We told them to convert the duplex reticle to a mil-dot while they had it. 
IIRC it came back in about two weeks and cost us around $100 for the conversion. Only bad thing was they didnt fix the verticle adjustment problem! It's back at the factory now.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

badger said:


> We just sent one of our scopes here at work back to Leuopold because the verticle adjustment wasnt working. We told them to convert the duplex reticle to a mil-dot while they had it.
> IIRC it came back in about two weeks and cost us around $100 for the conversion. Only bad thing was they didnt fix the verticle adjustment problem! It's back at the factory now.


 
2 weeks isnt too bad, I was thinking 4-6 weeks. I was looking at having the mil dot put on as well. thanks for the help


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Sent a 2x handgun scope to them for warranty work many years ago, changed to a dot cross hair minimal cost, and they fixed the scope would not hesitate.


----------

